# Pheasant Hunting trip



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

We just got home from a weekend hunting trip with some friends. Lots of snow, some brisk wind (and far too hilly for me), but we had a great time with great friends. Tucker continues to amaze me with how well he does with little formal training. He did great at working the field and then finding the birds. I did not get a shot off - unless you count the sparrow I nailed while doing sporting clays. (Sorry, Little Birdy!). Here is a photo of Tucker, Addy and my husband with the last birds of the day.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

sounds like a great weekend! Bet you have 2 tired, happy dogs!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

I think that between all of us, we have six tired, happy dogs. One friend walked along with her old chocolate lab and her young Golden/lab mix who has mild dysplasia...both retrieved a bird. She was thrilled for them! I haven't seen Addy (the lab, who lives behind us) outside since we got home and Tucker has been curled up on the couch with his soft moo-cow stuffy for most of the afternoon.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds like you had a good time. Where did you go?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like it was a fun filled weekend.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cool 'End of the Day' photo. Sounds like everyone had a great time.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

Swampcollie said:


> Sounds like you had a good time. Where did you go?


 We went to Viking Valley Hunt Club in Ashby, which is about 20 miles past Alexandria on 94. The place evidently used to have ski runs there. I certainly believed that after walking the sporting clays course! Beautiful views from the top though!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

General V said:


> Sounds like it was a fun filled weekend.


 We had a lot of fun. I even won enough money playing cards to pay for one of the birds!


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

DNL2448 said:


> Cool 'End of the Day' photo. Sounds like everyone had a great time.


 Thanks! I had hopes of just walking along on the second hunt to take photos of the dogs, but I just couldn't talk myself into tromping through the fields again! Tucker got to go with just 'the guys' on that one.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Spounds like fun---except I can do just fine without snow. I grew up quail hunting and we english Setters and pointers for that. We also duck hunted but without dogs.
However, our son took up duck hunting 20 yers ago and he had a super golden duck dog. Scooter was retrieving ducks at 6 months.

I was the only female hunter inb my family, including aunts, cousins, mom and siter. When we were all gathered at my grandparetns for a holiday, or just a sunday aftenoon visit in the summer, the men and boys all grouped together talking hunting, the ladied grouped together talkign sewing, cooking and kids. Younger kids played to one side, older girls joined the laides, the older boys joined the men. I wa the odd ball, I was right in the mix with the men.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

3 goldens said:


> Spounds like fun---except I can do just fine without snow. I grew up quail hunting and we english Setters and pointers for that. We also duck hunted but without dogs.
> However, our son took up duck hunting 20 yers ago and he had a super golden duck dog. Scooter was retrieving ducks at 6 months.
> 
> I was the only female hunter inb my family, including aunts, cousins, mom and siter. When we were all gathered at my grandparetns for a holiday, or just a sunday aftenoon visit in the summer, the men and boys all grouped together talking hunting, the ladied grouped together talkign sewing, cooking and kids. Younger kids played to one side, older girls joined the laides, the older boys joined the men. I wa the odd ball, I was right in the mix with the men.


You sound like a fantastic 'odd ball'! I didn't try hunting until about a year and a half ago. Guess getting Tucker was the push I needed to give something new a try so that he could do what he was bred to do. His mom's side seems to lean more toward the field lines, so it's the least I could do for him, right??!!:


----------

